# Chris Knott Insurance Feedback



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

"They've just done me a cracking deal - knocked 10% off the best quote I could find elsewhere and matched the low excess, so £506 is now £456 :thumbs: Top marks to them, very easy and professional to deal with."

You could benefit too - just call us for a quote on 0800 917 2274 quoting the club's unique code (in our signature below).


----------

